# DIY CO2 tricks.



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been messing with DIY CO2 for a little while now and have had my share of near misses but I have picked up a couple of tricks along the way.

#1 - make the hole in the bottle smaller than the hose you are using on the reactor. I've seen this one a few times but it's worth a mention as this means you can set up the CO2 without a waiting period.

#2 - Make a CO2 filter from a bamboo skewer. This one I came up with all by my lonesome. I was looking for a way of making sure that the cap/hose fitting was pressurized, and fiddling with bamboo skewers as diffusers (works well btw) lead me to this accidental discovery. Basically you're using the skewer to allow a more even flow from the generator, filtering particulates out of the CO2 to some degree and making sure that the fitting is air tight on the hose.

#3 3 way air valve.
a quick way to turn off the CO2, keep the system pressurized while a new bottle is building up pressure, run 2 bottles during the "changeover" phase or simply allow day/night CO2 levels.

cb


----------

